# U.S. carrier moving off coast of Yemen to block Iranian arms shipments



## treybrah_ (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm sure you all know about this situation at hand, trying to intercept Iran from giving weapons to Yemen rebels. (*http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2015/04/20/carrier-intercepts-iranian-arms/26082755/*)

Very interested to hear this community's thoughts and perspectives..


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2015)

They are not going "into" Yeman, you should edit the thread title.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

@treybrah_  where did you get your original title for this thread from, and why did you choose it?

*U.S. Sending about 9,000 Sailors and Marines into Yemen! Thoughts?*

It is NOT accurate according to the article _you_ posted.

I have edited your thread to show the title of the link that you posted. 

I expect an answer, understood?


----------



## treybrah_ (Apr 21, 2015)

pardus said:


> @treybrah_  where did you get your original title for this thread from, and why did you choose it?
> 
> *U.S. Sending about 9,000 Sailors and Marines into Yemen! Thoughts?*
> 
> ...


Yes sir, well, I got it from when they were talking about it on MSNBC with my folks. They're sending the USS Roosevelt and 7-9 other ships I believe as a deterrence factor you could say. haha I'm fucking all kinds of up lately.. my mistakes, trying to gain a feel for all this.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 21, 2015)

treybrah_ said:


> ...I got it from when they were talking about it on MSNBC with my folks...


 

Your folks were on MSNBC?


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe we'll have better luck stopping Iranian arms shipments to Yemen than we did stopping the same to Iraq and Afghanistan...


----------



## Gunz (Apr 21, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe we'll have better luck stopping Iranian arms shipments to Yemen than we did stopping the same to Iraq and Afghanistan...


 
At least interdiction at sea gives us an edge. It will have to be a kinder, gentler interdiction since Iran is now our nuke-agreement buddy.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> At least interdiction at sea gives us an edge. It will have to be a kinder, gentler interdiction since Iran is now our nuke-agreement buddy.



Sea routes are easier, much easier, to control than land, but reality is painful regardless of the medium. It chafes my ass that we'll pair up with them to fight ISIS but interdict them going into Yemen. Our foreign policy in the ME  has been a mess, a mad woman's breakfast since 2001.


----------

